# Question: is this ovulation or??? One night of bad menstrual cramps, 9 mos postpartum



## hezasan (Oct 3, 2009)

I have not returned to my regular cycle, but it seems like it has been "revving up" or something the last few weeks. Specifically, I had what felt like bad menstrual cramps that kept me awake one night a few weeks ago (almost felt like minor contractions!) I have not had any cramping since, and no bleeding, but I have had those pms/pregnancy symptoms for the last three weeks (bloating, tender/tingly breasts, fatigue, even some mild nausea).
Anyone know where in the cycle this pain might have indicated, and where I might be now? I'm still breastfeeding quite a lot, so I'm not sure it's going to be very regular right now. But I am wondering if I should have expected menstruation by now or not.
Thanks!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, I'd take a test to rule out pregnancy, but cycles returning can cause all those nice PMS symptoms for a while until you finally ovulate or get AF too...


----------



## hezasan (Oct 3, 2009)

I had kind of thought the pain a few weeks ago was from ovulation, is this likely? I don't normally (pre-pregnancy) feel anything at ovulation but it was the only thing I could think of. Could it have been the "menstruation" part of the cycle w/out bleeding? Or something else?


----------

